# anyone living in cardigan,carmarthen area



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies,

I'm going through ivf for the 7th time and just wandering if there are any ladies living in the Cardigan or Carmarthen area going through tx.

I'm having tx at ivf wales and would love to meet anyone going through the same thing.
Send me a reply whether you want  to just chat or want to meet.

Best of luck to all ff
Skyblu.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello Skyblu, just sent you a personal message as I saw your earlier post and got confused when it disappeared lol.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi skyblu,
here is a link for a meet up usually in the bridgend area that happens every month, its a brilliant support. I don't make it to many.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239874.165

I am not far from Carmarthen not actually having tx at the mo but would be nice to meet up sometime


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey sky im between cardigan and carmarthen, down in lovely clunderwen. not having treatment though!


----------

